# NYC Gathering - Friday, 10/4



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, October 4th, from 6:00 through 10:00 PM. Jon Richardson has, once again, graciously offered his apartment for our use. He lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doorman, or you will not be allowed into his building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the *JonRich* UserID here on *Dendroboard*, or via the *Jonathan Richardson* ID on *Facebook*, or via this thread so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. Jon will also supply you with directions if you need them.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees or desserts. We brought pizza in to the last meeting, and will probably try that again. If the weather is good, we may (once again) migrate to Jon's roof. Note, however that glass bottles and containers are NOT permitted on the roof.

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for some. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or have for sale/trade please post your interest either in this October Gathering thread or on Facebook (*NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community*).

Hope to see you there...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll be there too!


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Count me in for the first time


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be there! 

Thanks again Bob for organizing /rounding everyone up. 

See you guys there .

I'm looking for a Green/Black Auratus (Panama), female if anyone has one. 

Also post whatever frogs you may have here . I'm in need of a pair/trio for a 20g tank I'm building for a friend's son. Just want to see what's local before I consider going online. 

Thanks for your time 

~Jon


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Put me down..


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Very much looking forward to this.
Still looking for a standard male azureus


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

fishieness said:


> Very much looking forward to this.
> Still looking for a standard male azureus


Might have one to trade ;-)

Hasn't called (but he has no1 to call to). But I'm leaning towards male


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I should be there. I have about 6 Lecus if someone is interested. John may take 2 or 3 though. I have some cultures on there way out if anyone needs, and I can start some for $5 just let me know.


----------



## geckogirl (May 17, 2013)

I'll be there, too. I've got a bunch of refrigerator/freezer gel packs to give away if anyone wants them for shipping frogs/plants or for picnics.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i will take some please. thanks


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: NYC Gathering - Friday, 10/4 - BEING RESCHEDULED*

Unfortunately, Jon has had to request a postponement because of an unexpected medical issue in his immediate family that will prevent his hosting the gathering planned for this Friday. A rescheduled date will follow. 

Sorry for any inconvenience...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: NYC Gathering - Friday, 10/4 - BEING RESCHEDULED*

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. Due to complications my wife's surgery has been postponed for the past 3-4 months. But labs came back good this week and the surgeon will proceed while they have a window. They schedule her procedure for 10/4. So I'll be taking a step back from hosting this gathering to tend to things at home. 

Thanks for your understanding.

~Jon 

And Julio everything is good. This is actually a step in the right direction for us!


----------

